

First SDK 1.5 Android book out - nailer
http://commonsware.com/Android

======
nailer
After spending forever screwing round with books based on the beta, 1.0 or 1.1
SDKs where the examples frequently don't build properly on current software
I'm finding this quite a pleasant change.

